# L-Dopa EGCG L-Tyrosine PEA combo?



## crouchingtiger (Mar 22, 2010)

I have suffered from social anxiety since I was 12/13 I am 26 now. I have tried some SSRI / SNRI medication but found they did nothing from social anxiety but helped depression slightly. I get depressed mainly due to my Social anxiety and the ways it hold me back. I've recently stopped taking Citalopram as it seems pretty pointless. I saw my docter recently and he just wanted to try another SSRI / SNRI which seems even more pointless.

I also have alot of ADHD type symptoms, difficult to concentrate / stay focused / disorganised, impulsive, emotional difficulties, anxiety etc but I've never had much luck with the NHS so think it will be almost impossible to get diagnosed.

I want to try to expose myself to social situations however due to intense anxiety this is very difficult.

I am looking at taking;

L-Dopa
EGCG
L-Tyrosine
PEA

I am hoping the L-Tyrosine & PEA will have an anxiety calming affect (I've always found green tea calming)

I am taking the L-Dopa / EGCG to make socialising more rewarding / me more social.

Can anyone offer any advice please?


----------



## zenlee (Nov 26, 2010)

I know that this post is old but there is no need to take L tyrosine with L dopa... L dopa is synthesized from the tyrosine in the body.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

There is some plant in India that has L-Dopa in it or something like that so I tried some otc pills from it. It didn't do anything more than tyrosine did for me and one day I decided to take a super huge dose just to see what happened.

Next day I couldn't get out of bed. I think it screwed up my immune system or something.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

LALoner said:


> There is some plant in India that has L-Dopa in it or something like that so I tried some otc pills from it.


Yeah, mucuna pruriens. I may give it a try sometime.


----------



## jsalsburey22 (Apr 24, 2012)

How many mg of egcg is suffecient to take with mucuna pruriens?


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

L-Dopa is supposedly neurotoxic. Careful with that stuff.


----------

